# Where Did Your Golden Come From?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Where Did Your Golden Come From?
If you have more than one dog, this poll is designed so you can select more than one option.
Joe


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Woody came from a "reputable breeder," although he has ended up with very severe hip dysplasia (fixed now ), which makes me wonder how reputable she really was. Not just because of the hip dysplasia, but also because she wasn't very supportive when I called to tell her about it. He is a sweetheart, though, and I wouldn't trade him for anything, hip dysplasia and all.

I am looking forward to this poll, especially hearing about the rescues. If I decide someday to add another golden to our family, I think I would like to go that route.


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

I was looking to rescue a dog, but the rescues made it so difficult! Everyone around here (Mass.) wanted an application, with an application processing fee, then they review it, then they come to your house and interview you, then THEY decide which dog suits your family.

I wanted to pick out my own dog, but we just couldn't afford a puppy and I actually didn't want a puppy because we both are at work 8 hours and it wouldn't be fair to the puppy. I searched in newspapers and on craigslist.com and found an ad for a 9 month old golden. When I emailed the person she said she lived in a city north of Boston, and travelled to Alabama all the time because her elderly mother is there and she can't care for the dog. After a few emails back and forth we took the ride up there on a Saturday.

When we got there, they were literally in the middle of the city. Rusty had a small alley to play in, which was all mud.The people were kind of weird and didn't have much info on the dog. I asked for the breeder's name thinking I'd get more info out of her, but I still cannot find that breeder. 

Since we've gotten him home I feel like he enjoys himself here. He runs in our yard freely, plays with my husband and brother that lives with us, sits in the AC all day while I'm at work, and is learning basic commands very quickly. He's an outstanding dog, temperment is wonderful, listens well and learns so fast. I'm so lucky that I found him, it seems like fate brought me to that listing to rescue him from his city life!


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

*Where did your Golden come from*

We answered an ad for a six-month-old Golden female. My hubby wasn't sure he wanted that particular dog, so we asked her owners where she got the dog. The next week, we went to the dog's breeder and found our first Golden, Charlie. A couple years later we brought home Chester from the same breeder. She got out of Goldens eventually and helped us locate Thunder, our third Golden, and went with us to be sure he would be a good dog for us.

Cheryl
:wavey:


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I've always had dogs so when my first Golden (Toby) was getting on in years I thought we should start looking for another. Hubby didn't want another Golden (he's not as much of a dog person as I am). After lots of research he came up to me and said " The only kind of dog we can get that suits our lifestyle is a GOLDEN" I was *very *good and didn't laugh!

My cousin, at that time, had three Goldens, so I asked her where they came from. As it happened the breeder was showing at the Skydome in Toronto so we went to the dogshow. There we met up with my cousin (she was working a booth for Purina) and she introduced us to Carol. Carol explained that all the dogs were spoken for but she hadn't heard from one man for quite a while. She would get back to us.

A few days later Carol said she wasn't able to get in touch with the man so we could have a puppy and we could have FIRST PICK of a male. That weekend we started going to the breeders to see the pups. The litter was 10 days old. We saw those little furbabies every weekend, no matter what the weather, until we picked MOJO up at 9 weeks old. My husband was the one that was doing the choosing and every weekend he came out of the breeders with his mind changed on what puppy he wanted. Even on the final day I had to say to him "HURRY UP, THE NEXT PERSON IS HERE TO GET THEIR DOG!!!"
At that, he looked straight ahead and said, "I guess I'll have to take my little buddy here" and he looked down to see MOJO sitting on his feet. He knew Moj had snuck onto his feet! 

We've never looked back. He is a very loving, caring dog that loves people, playing and water. We absolutely ADORE him.

I think if I was going to get another golden I would try the rescue. 

I've already got a mixed breed dog that we rescued from an animal shelter near here. Zoe had been in the shelter for 8 months. Poor thing was brought in pregnant and all her puppies went but she had to stay. Now she's living the good life with us and MOJO!


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

My 1st golden, Toby, was a four month old rescue dog. The woman who bought him (friend of a friend) realised she had made a mistake and I was lucky enough to get a phone call asking if I wanted him. A free pedigree puppy! how could I resist. He was very sad when he turned up, probably wondering what was going to happen next, but he soon settled into the routine of walks and coming to work with me. He would sit on the passenger seat of my van like he born to be there, even leaning his leg on the arm rest. We went everywhere together as I knew he hated being left, so everyone knew if they invited me Toby would be coming too. I even took him on a double decker bus into London and my optitian let him wait in the shop while I had my test. This was in Regent Street you understand, not many dogs in shops in Regent Street. He was the most fantastic dog you could ever imagine and I still get upset 18 months after he died.

I bought Indy from a breeder when Toby was seven. I picked him up on St. Valentines day and as he spent so much time in the garden in the dark I knew he deserved a good name, that and the fact that he was the most handsome chap ever. I'd post his photo but I don't want upset you all. Indy is a very quiet, well behaved pooch and totally different from Toby and Bailey (dont worry, he's coming). Everyone thinks hes very quiet but last month he beat up the baddest dog in the woods(German Shephard), I am very proud of him but I am keeping well clear of 'Wolf' in case it was a fluke.

In jan last year Toby was diagnosed with lymphoma and leukemia and he died 31st March 2004. Indy was only two and was supposed to be at least 5 when this happened. The house was a bit empty without Toby so I got in touch with GR Rescue' lots of people no dogs. I almost bought a black lab with working lines but could not go through with it. Then the call came 'would I take a six month old puppy? Went to see him, sorted it out, brought him home 1st June.

Babe now Bailey. He was very bad,he'd been given no dicipline just dumped in the back garden to do what he wanted. Boy did we fight. I'm in charge now and he's cute little thing considering he was from a puppy farm. Dark golden colouring, could almost pass him off as working lines, likes a cuddle, think he likes me, comes to check if I'm still there on walks.

So thats not bad; three golden retrievers for the price of one! That tartan blood of mine is pumping around again!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

We've gotten 3 Goldens from the pound,2 of them were on their last day(no charge,free) and 1 had heartworm and had been returned 7 times.They gave her to us and we still have her.2 came from Golden Rescue,again no charge because nobody wanted them.3 came out of nowhere and adopted us before we gave up looking for their people.(we look VERY hard for 3 months or more).1 came from an ad in the paper,the couple were retiring to Fla. and couldn't take him with them.They called every couple of weeks for a long time.

That's just the Goldens and doesn't include the other breeds.
We love them all,past and present and wouldn't hesitate to do it all again.
Shane


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow, Shane, that is so cool. I cannot imagine what it is like at your house! I bet all of the dogs (and you too) felt like they had gone to heaven!


----------



## Baysmom (May 26, 2005)

We answered an ad on Petfinder. Bailey was 7 months old and the previous owners had owned him since he was 2 months old. They kept him outside on an 8 foot tie-out! My husband went to look at him and took one look at how he was living and said "I'll take him"! Needless to say he is very much an indoor dog and will never again know the feeling of cold ground below him or food thrown in his direction when someone feels like it. He is a WONDERFUL dog. We are so lucky to have him.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

My old girl Dani came from BYB.
My little Guy Bogart came from a reputable Breeder
Those are my goldens
My ZsaZsa girl ACD mix came to me from a private person at 2 years old, she is golden at heart


----------



## police (Nov 24, 2005)

Our Boys were taken from poor homes although I did pay for both of them Jaden was bought for a young girl once she became 18 discovered boys and nightclubs she lost interest in Jaden and he was stuck in the rear Garden day and night with limited food and water I dont think he had been brushed for years and he is only 3 years old.
Bailey only 1 year old GR lived with a family that only fed him what they ate and he was very very over weight although i think they loved him they found it hard to walk him because of hes size so he only went outdoors once a day for 5 minutes.
Both are doing well now as you can see by the pictures i have posted and the training is 100% Bailey learnt sit .stay and roll over in 1 week they get on very well with each other however our cat is the boss we have had him for 16 years and he as seen plenty of dogs come and go via our house.

RON & THE BOYS


----------

